# Should you?



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

are you suppose to plant that foam like substance that is wrapped around the base of the plant containing the roots? yes or no? Substrate is CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I asked the same question when I had my planted tank running. I decided to gently pull it off the roots and plant it and it grew fine. But afterwards I found out it wasnt a big deal to leave it on.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Remove it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I always try to remove it so he roots are free.


----------

